
Valve Data Shows PC VR Headsets Roughly Doubled in 2018 - georgeecollins
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/01/steam-survey-vr-headset-ownership-roughly-doubled-in-2018/
======
RobLach
For context: from 0.4% of PC gamers surveyed to 0.8%.

